# ABC Family's 25 Days of Christmas



## LuckyGirl3513 (Nov 17, 2009)

Has anyone been watching the countdown? I know its a little early but i just cant help but start getting excited for Christmas


----------



## beautifulxface (Nov 19, 2009)

I used to love this but I just found out that they aren't going to be airing the  Rankin and Bass movies. =( I loved those! 

Rudolph the Red-nosed reindeer and Santa Claus is comin' to town. Nope. They pulled it. I'm pretty bummed now. 

I may watch it, if they have something interesting.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxface* 

 
_I used to love this but I just found out that they aren't going to be airing the  Rankin and Bass movies. =( I loved those! 

Rudolph the Red-nosed reindeer and Santa Claus is comin' to town. Nope. They pulled it. I'm pretty bummed now. 

I may watch it, if they have something interesting._

 
Not true! They are airing some Rankin Bass movies!  if you print this schedule it will show you the schedule for actual 25 Days, not just the countdown and you'll see them on there! Never fear!

Yay, im excited about watching Christmas movies this weekend.. They're airing Charlie Brown movies...def some of my favs!


----------



## beautifulxface (Nov 25, 2009)

Whaaaaat. Oh goodness. I guess I was misinformed. 

I shouldn't pay attention to all of the sh*t I read on the internet. LOL. 

Well, that's great!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 2, 2009)

I know! I love them too so i would also be upset if they took them off the schedule..

Has anyone ever seen the Pixar Short Films? Apparently they're reallllly cute.. They're airing tonight on ABC Family for the first time ever on TV


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxface* 

 
_I used to love this but I just found out that they aren't going to be airing the  Rankin and Bass movies. =( I loved those! 

Rudolph the Red-nosed reindeer and Santa Claus is comin' to town. Nope. They pulled it. I'm pretty bummed now. 

I may watch it, if they have something interesting._

 
Hey guess what?!?!? Sants Claus is Comin To Town is coming on ABC Family at 5 on Saturday! And before that they are showing some more amazing classics: Year Without Santa Claus AND Miser Brothers Christmas.. 

YAY, that'll definitely put me in the spirit!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 18, 2009)

Oo oo and they are gonna show an exclusive clip of Toy Story 3 during The Incredibles on Sunday! yay, so excited about that movie..


----------



## kerri12 (Apr 11, 2011)

yes i watch the whole show,and its a fantastic one.

  	_____________________
Watch Fox Sports Online


----------

